
HPE SSDs failing after 32,768 hours - AndrewDucker
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/25/hpe_ssd_32768/
======
manls
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21637516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21637516)

